# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  تنظيف الأسنان و أمراض القلب

## Ahmad zo3bi

خلصت دراسة علمية حديثة إلى أن استخدام فرشاة الأسنان قد يقلل من مخاطر الاصابة بسكتة دماغية أو أزمة قلبية. 
ووجد فريق من العلماء بجامعة كولومبيا أن الأشخاص المصابين بمرض في اللثة أكثر عرضة للاصابة بتصلب الشرايين الذي قد يسبق الاصابة بسكتة دماغية أو أزمة قلبية. 
وقالت جمعية أطباء الأسنان البريطانيين إن الدراسة التي نشرت نتائجها في دورية " Circulation" تؤكد على أهمية العناية بصحة الأسنان. 
وقام باحثو كولومبيا بفحص مستويات البكتريا في فم 657 شخص ممن ليس لهم تاريخ مرضي مع السكتة الدماغية أو الأزمة القلبية. 
وقام الباحثون أيضا بقياس سمك الشريان السباتي الذي يحمل الدم من القلب إلى الدماغ بهدف التعرف على الاصابة بتصلب الشرايين. 
ووجد الباحثون أن الأشخاص الذين لديهم مستويات أعلى من البكتريا التي تسبب الاصابة بأمراض اللثة لديهم أيضا زيادة في سمك السريان السباتي حتى بعد أخذ العوامل الأخرى المسببة للاصابة بأمراض القلب في الحسبان. 
ووجد الباحثون أيضا أن العلاقة مع تصلب الشرايين توجد فقط بالنسبة للبكتريا المعروف أنها تسبب أمراض اللثة وليس البكتريا الأخرى الموجودة في الفم. 
علاقة أقوى 
وقال الباحثون إن تفسير هذا ربما يتمثل في أن هذه البكتريا تنتقل في مختلف أنحاء الجسم بواسطة مجرى الدم وتحفز جهاز المناعة مسببة التهابا يسفر عن انسداد الشرايين. 
وكانت العلاقة بين ضعف صحة الأسنان وتوعك صحة الأوعية الدموية قد أشير إليها من قبل. 
لكن الدكتور ديسفارو من قسم الصحة العامة بكلية الطب بمركز ميلمان في جامعة كولومبيا الذي قاد فريق البحث قال: "هذا هو أكبر دليل مباشر حتى الآن على أن مرض اللثة ربما يؤدي إلى الاصابة بسكتة دماغية أو أزمة قلبية. ولأن عدوى اللثة يمكن تجنبها وعلاجها فإن العناية بصحة الفم قد يكون لها تأثير جديد وهام للغاية على صحة الأوعية الدموية". 
وأضاف: "سنواصل الدارسة لتحديد ما إذا كان تصلب الشرايين سيستمر مع الوقت ولمعرفة ما إذا كان يرتبط بالتحديد بمرض اللثة". 
ومن جهتها قالت جودي او سوليفان المتحدثة باسم مؤسسة القلب البريطانية: "قد يثبت الالتهاب أنه عامل رئيسي في الاصابة بأمراض شرايين القلب التاجية". 
وأضافت: "لكن قد يكون من السهل للغاية القول إن أمراض اللثة وحدها هي محل الاهتمام بصرف النظر عن الالتهاب عموما لأنه عادة ما يرتبط بعوامل أخرى تتعلق بالاصابة بأمراض شريان القلب التاجي مثل التدخين وضعف الغذاء وانخفاض الدخل". 
وأضافت: "نرحب بالدراسات التي تضيف دليلا لهذه المنطقة النامية من الدراسات وسنشجع الناس على السير على أساليب معيشية صحية لتقليل خطر إصابتهم بالقلب. وهذا يتضمن الحفاظ على أسنان ولثة صحية إضافة إلى عدم التدخين وممارسة نشاط جسماني منتظم والسير على نظام غذائي متزن". 
وقال متحدث باسم جمعية أطباء الأسنان البريطانيين: "أشارت عدد من الدراسات في الماضي إلى أن ثمة علاقة بين أمراض اللثة وأمراض القلب وهذه الدراسة قد تقوي هذه العلاقة". 
وأضاف: "وهذا يؤكد أيضا على أهمية تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة مرتين في اليوم بمعجون أسنان يحتوي على مادة الفلوريد لتقليل خطر الاصابة بأمراض اللثة وتحسين صحة الأسنان عموما

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكرا .......يا شيخ على الافادة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شكرا .......يا شيخ على الافادة


ههههههههههه

ماشي مهدي بصير خير

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

حبيبي احمد ...
والله اشتقتلك.....

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور\
معناته لازم افرشي اسناني اليوم

----------


## زهره التوليب

موضوع مفيد جدا
شكرا احمد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> مشكور\
> معناته لازم افرشي اسناني اليوم


مشكوووور شطناوي بس شو قصدك لازم افرشي اسناني اليوم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> موضوع مفيد جدا
> شكرا احمد


شكراااااااااا الك يا زهرة

بعرفش ليش كل ما احكيلك زهرة بتذكر باب الحارة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مشكوووور شطناوي بس شو قصدك لازم افرشي اسناني اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااا الك يا زهرة
> 
> بعرفش ليش كل ما احكيلك زهرة بتذكر باب الحارة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
خلص ناديني توليب اذا بدك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> خلص ناديني توليب اذا بدك


لا مش مشكلة انا بحب باب الحارة

بس هاي الممثلة اللي اسمها زهرة ما بحبها

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

احمد عملتلك موضوع بخصوص ...نظافة الاسنان ...وبهديك اياه....

----------


## زهره التوليب

> احمد عملتلك موضوع بخصوص ...نظافة الاسنان ...وبهديك اياه....


يعني يامهدي بصراحه موضوعك من الاخر...اشي بفتح النفس :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شايفة.

بس غر يب ...عشان الواحد يحمد الله ..على النعم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

واللي ما بيمع الكلام ..وما بينظف اسنانو 
بوديه عهاللدكتور

http://al79n.com/showthread.php?t=7329

----------

